# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट मैच लाईव फ्री मैं यहाँ देखे

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो आप  लोग इन्टरनेट पे क्रिकेट मैच लाईव फ्री मैं देखना चाहते हो तो यहाँ पे

 LIVE *Cricket Streaming Online मोजूद है, अभी इस पे  औस्ट्रेलिया ओर साउथ अफ्रीका मैं चल रही सीरीज लाईव दिखाई जा रही है ॥ 


*http://crictime.com/


सोजन्य- गूगल बाबा 

धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

मेरी मोबाइल पर पता नहीं क्यों नहीं चलता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरी मोबाइल पर पता नहीं क्यों नहीं चलता है।


मोबाईल का पता नहीं मित्र, इसे देखने के लिए  , adobe flash player ओर जावा होनी चाहिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://crictime.com/

स्क्रीन शॉट 

धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

> मोबाईल का पता नहीं मित्र, इसे देखने के लिए  , adobe flash player ओर जावा होनी चाहिए


ओहो इसी लिए नहीं चलता है।
आपने जो फेसबुक के बारे में जानकारी दी थी उसके लिए धन्यवाद!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र अपने फोरम पे ही जानकारी का भंडार है , सूत्र की ही लिंक दे दी आपको, पुनः स्वागत है

----------


## Mr. laddi

*एक लिंक मेरी और से*
http://www.tvkorner.com/

----------


## Unglibaaj

अच्छी जानकारी दी है, उंगली करके, हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्रो आप  लोग इन्टरनेट पे क्रिकेट मैच लाईव फ्री मैं देखना चाहते हो तो यहाँ पे
> 
>  LIVE *Cricket Streaming Online मोजूद है, अभी इस पे  औस्ट्रेलिया ओर साउथ अफ्रीका मैं चल रही सीरीज लाईव दिखाई जा रही है ॥ 
> 
> 
> *http://crictime.com/
> 
> 
> सोजन्य- गूगल बाबा 
> ...


अभी इस पे इंडिया --श्रीलंका सीरीज देखि जा सकती है ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------

